# What's next on your wishlist?



## baking fool (May 7, 2006)

i think i'm finally going to get a serious little mixer because i think everyone would cook more if we had one. it would make things so much easier. i know i'd make bread practically every day & work through every recipe (except ones w/mushrooms) my baking books cover-to-cover if i had one. i'm spoiled at work where i use a mixer that can handle ~50kg of dough.   when we move to a bigger location soon we'll have a 160kg diosna mixer also. it's practially a bathtub for mixing dough in. anyway i was thinking of this bare-bones kitchenaid which would be plenty imo:







books on my list include all the rest of peter reinhart's bread books and.... not sure what else


----------



## mudbug (May 8, 2006)

I think I've got enough gear - what I would like is a nice butler's pantry to put the entertaining dinnerware/glassware stuff and a food pantry so I could become even more of a pack rat on non-perishables and not have to go down to the basement to fetch something.


----------



## pdswife (May 8, 2006)

A trip to Mexico!


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 9, 2006)

Yes, this Kitchenaid Mixer is high up on our wishlist, too...
We also need a bigger, better fridge, vacuum sealer, a good dishwasher that actually washes off all the stickies and greasies, and a serious pizza oven would be nice, too...


----------



## licia (May 9, 2006)

Better organization in my kitchen and pantry. I have enough room, but have too much stuff!


----------



## VickiQ (May 9, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> A trip to Mexico!


 I'm with YOU!!!!I'd settle for anything in the caribbean!!!! 
But since Williams-Sonoma is closer how about a mango peeler/pitter???


----------



## Michelemarie (May 9, 2006)

A new kitchen! I wish for new cabinets (more drawers less, countertops, a backsplash, revising the current desk into counterspace with drawers, new appliances including a double oven, built-in cook top --   -- it really isn't funny - I really wish this! We have had people out to the house and everything is do-able except the double oven, the layout would have to be changed which doesn't seem like that big of a deal - buuuut, we have flooring issues and to change the floor would mean to change the whole first floor of the house! I may live with the cabinets (change the hardware), replace countertops, backspash, take down paper and paint and maybe get a built-in cook top with a built in single oven and replace sink.  We are thinking about next year - we will see .... in the meantime, we are replacing the deck with trex, so that will keep me happy for now .


----------



## Corey123 (May 14, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yes, this Kitchenaid Mixer is high up on our wishlist, too...
> We also need a bigger, better fridge, vacuum sealer, a good dishwasher that actually washes off all the stickies and greasies, and a serious pizza oven would be nice, too...


 


I don't think I'll get anything else for the kitchen. 

I have all those things mentioned except for the pizza oven. But I DO have the Flavor Wave convection oven. And I DO also have this K'Aid Stand Mixer! Had it for almost twenty years, and it STILL works like new!! 



~Corey123.


----------



## RPCookin (May 15, 2006)

The one thing on my current wish list is to have enough time to cook all the stuff I want to make.  Working full time relegates most of my "serious" cooking to the weekends, and this time of year, even the weekends tend to be too busy.  

The good news is that I get to retire in 7 months, and then I will have the time to make lots of good things...


----------



## GB (May 15, 2006)

I would love a new fridge. One with an ice maker and water on the outside.


----------



## Corey123 (May 26, 2006)

Well, I did find something else I'd like to have, and that is maybe a few of those non-stick pads in half sheet pan sizes, you know, the ones that let you bake things on them like cookies and stuff.

They let you bake cookies, bicuits and dinner rolls on them without any fear of them getting stuck at all, eliminating having to spray or grease the pan.

And a kitchen scale for weighing things.


~Corey123.


----------



## Claire (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm wishing for my floors to be refinished and my walls to be stripped of the old wall paper and part of them tiled (above the counters) and the other part either painted or re-wallpapered.  My house is 150+ years old, and I'm neither handy nor wealthy.  One thing wonderful is everyone loves my kitchen anyway.  A floor with polyeuretane, though, would be easier to wash, as would tile on some of the walls.  I also think my ceiling fanb is breathing its last, so it may need to be replaced.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, me too i also want one, but biger one. I have 5 cup one, it's just not big enough for me


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 6, 2006)

a super duper set of ceramic knives...or a big green egg.


----------



## Dina (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm still waiting for my mixer.  I have to settle for my hand mixer and food processor for making doughs.  They work just fine.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 16, 2006)

A few little things. Like a flan ring, garlic crusher, mortle & pestle


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 16, 2006)

I've ordered a set of 3 cooling racks which stack on top of each other, a couple of those nonstick silicone baking mats to fit my half-size sheet pans and a pouring shield for my K'Aid K5SS Stand Mixer from Cooking.com.

While at Bed Bath & Beyond, I forgot to ask about a small torch that lets you brown the tops of little flans, Creme Brulet, meringues and Baked Alaska. Gotta go back to find out if they have them!


~Corey123.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 22, 2006)

^Oh yess!! I want one of them too, a blow torch i think its called


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 22, 2006)

I picked up one from Bed Bath and Beyond for $20.00.

It comes with four small ramekins. and a recipe for Creme Brulet. Visit http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com for more info.

I also bout the mix for that dessert, which I plan to make soon.


~Corey123.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 22, 2006)

A larger cutting board.  I just finished watching Food 911 and I really like the one that was on the show today. 

Also, I would like to find a juicer.  I keep holding out and hoping I find one at a rummage sale.  I won't use it often but when I need it it'd be nice to have it.  Sometimes it can get daunting juicing so many lemons and limes.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, I think I need one as well.

I missed that and usually watch it! But there's also one being used right now on Easy Entertaining / Chiarello.


----------



## nikkiev (Jun 30, 2006)

I think I am doing pretty good on my wishlist - over the last year or so hubby has managed to get me the KA food processor, the 3 cup KA chopper, KA blender I wanted along with a NICE set of knives and then just the other day we found a set of the cheaper wolfgang puck knives at Sam's club (for him to use - hehe) and the only thing that I can really think of that I want is a NICE set of pots and pan. Not sure what brand/type yet. I am too much of a comparison shopper. I really like the KA products (have a stand mixer that was my wedding gift from him) but not their pots and pans/bakeware. I am looking at the calphalon since I really do like their bakeware but I don't have any experience (as of yet) with their cookware.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2006)

i'm still waiting to buy a large stainless steel sautee pan. i'd like the 6qt. all clad, but $200+ seems ridiculous.

going on vacation next week, and have friends visiting from california staying in the city. i might be able to get dw to talk me into going shopping in the city, during which we happen to stop at a restaurant supply store.

boy is she gonna owe me bigtime for this one! shopping in the city on my vacation...geez! he he he...


----------



## bubblygal (Jul 1, 2006)

I wish for an new oven & a new mixer


----------



## lulu (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd like a whole new kitchen in a new house and a set of copper pans (I really want copper pans, I just love the way they look).  Until we get the house the top of my wishlist right now is a Gaggia Ice cream maker and a really strong meat grinder...the meat grinder because I have just found out my cat is allergic to every cat food I cn get in UK and I am going to have to start cooking for her myself.  Cooking for your cat is a really desperate move to fill cooking urges!


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 1, 2006)

I just want some selves or racks for the kitchen now to store some of those bowls. And an extra 5-qt. mixing bowl for the K'Aid K5SS Stand Mixer. That's it.


~Corey123.


----------



## BigDog (Jul 1, 2006)

If I could only get one thing, all of the rest would fall into place . . . . . 

A winning Power Ball Ticket (meaning the whole enchilada, not just a couple numbers).

I could then buy a house that has enough storage for all of the items on my wish list (since storage is a BIG, well, little, or both, problem now). I could get my own K'Aid Stand Mixer since Mrs. Big Dog is reluctant to share (I'd get the attachments of course too). Stainless steel, gas range, convection oven, maybe an indoor grill (if the winnings were enough, I could install a ventalation system for a grill!). 

Yup, for the want of one winning Power Ball ticket . . . . . . . .


----------



## shannon in KS (Jul 1, 2006)

I think I am going to break down and buy a rotisserie.  A neighbor lady made a lamb roast (or something) in hers, and it was yummy!


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 1, 2006)

Country Living Grain Mill
For grinding wheat of course. I'd get one for dry corn first but haven't found the right one yet.​


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 1, 2006)

I got the selving units today from Target.

Just want to extra 5-qt. mixing bowl for the mixer now.


~Corey123.


----------



## Dina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm still waiting on my KitchenAid stand up mixer and my Henkel knives.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 2, 2006)

All wonderful wishes--hope that they come true one day.
My wish is to move away from the Gulf Coast with the ever present danger of hurricanes coming our way.  We were lucky this last round though we've kept all the emergency supplies in our dining room.  In the meantime I would love to have a clay oven to bake pizzas, pita bread, etc.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 2, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting on my KitchenAid stand up mixer and my Henkel knives.


 


Have you thought about finding a rich man? Haha!


~Corey123.


----------



## Ellen (Aug 1, 2006)

My place is a commercial kitchen, and really I have all I need.   But when we sell, I am going to get new best of everything.  But will prob. have to redesign the kitchen first.  Two essentuals are a LARGE pantry, and LARGE china pantry.  With built in shelves.


----------



## Corey123 (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish I had the apartment downstairs on the third floor because it has a pantry off from the kitchen. But it costs more a month, so that's out.

There are only two things that I want - a large wooden cutting board and a potato ricer. 

I've been looking at those two pots that Rachel Ray uses on her show. They look real nice. But they are Telfon-coated and expensive! But I might get them somewhere down the road.

Don't think I'll need any more bowls.


~Corey123.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, I'll sure agree with the winning lottery ticket. I think that's always at the TOP of the list. 

What I would really like though, is to be able to settle on a design for the new kitchen. We've decided to do a major renovation on the back of our house and add some additional space. It's still a ways off, depending on the quotes we can get and so on, but to get those we need to finalize a floorplan. We haven't been able to settle on something that we like/think would work, and keep some of the features that make the house unique. 

John


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't bother with the little frou-frou creme brulee torches--just go to the hardware store and buy a plumbing torch.  One quarter the price, and the tank will last forever.

Doesn't look quite as pretty, but you can use it to fix your plumbing, too.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 2, 2006)

baking fool said:
			
		

> i think i'm finally going to get a serious little mixer because i think everyone would cook more if we had one. it would make things so much easier. i know i'd make bread practically every day & work through every recipe (except ones w/mushrooms) my baking books cover-to-cover if i had one. i'm spoiled at work where i use a mixer that can handle ~50kg of dough.  when we move to a bigger location soon we'll have a 160kg diosna mixer also. it's practially a bathtub for mixing dough in. anyway i was thinking of this bare-bones kitchenaid which would be plenty imo:
> http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00004SGFW.01._AA280_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg
> 
> 
> books on my list include all the rest of peter reinhart's bread books and.... not sure what else


That is the mixer I have! It's great. I have plenty of toys now. Except of course for a large pot (5 qt+). I really need to get into my cookbooks and practice technique. No excuses!

I should mention that we just got a new fridge and oven, and gas grill so the kitchen is in good shape.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 2, 2006)

An A.M. Lunch cook, and a vacation...


----------



## JohnL (Aug 2, 2006)

Next, I'd like to purchase an enameled cast iron pot approx 10 qts. such as Le Crueset (spelling?) and a stainless 10" skillet.
Of course a new deck on the back of my house with a hot tub for my old bones would be nice also


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 2, 2006)

I would love to have double ovens. Please-Please-Please.  I have been good.


----------



## Tartine (Aug 14, 2006)

I know I'm not being original but... the KitchenAid Stand-up mixer.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Aug 14, 2006)

I've not been around much the last couple of weeks or so because we've been out househunting. We have to move out of our apartment because the landlady wants to give it to her daughter. Our favourite spot so far is a small farm in the middle of nowhere - no electricity and a well for water. My current wishlist is quite long: apple trees, a plum tree, raspberry canes, gooseberry, blackcurrant and other bushes, asparagus crowns and so on. And when they're all producing, I'll be bugging everyone on the canning and preserving forum for advice on how to get preserving all that fruit. Better add a water bath and pressure canner to the list! Mustn't get my hopes up, however, just in case it doesn't come off.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Snoop.


----------



## arlienb (Aug 15, 2006)

A HOUSE!!! to call my own...so i can FINALLY get my dream kitchen...so i can finally get some serious gadgets...i hate starting wish lists...that's when i realize i am wishing for a LOT...hahaha


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 15, 2006)

A stand up mixer that I can mix dough and everything else with


----------



## vagriller (Aug 15, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> A stand up mixer that I can mix dough and everything else with



It's funny, when I wished for a KA mixer I didn't even think about making dough. Now I think about it all the time!


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 28, 2006)

Tartine said:
			
		

> I know I'm not being original but... the KitchenAid Stand-up mixer.


  Just looked at your food pic's - all look wonderful, would love the recipe for the chocolate chip logs !


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 28, 2006)

Next on MY list is some nice stemware!  It seems preposterous to drink a nice pinot noir out of this:


----------



## Corey123 (Aug 28, 2006)

unmuzzleme said:
			
		

> Next on MY list is some nice stemware! It seems preposterous to drink a nice pinot noir out of this:


 


Reminiscent of the old Coke glasses that we, as kids, once drank ice cream sodas from at the soda fountain counters at Woolworth's and Brigham's!


~Corey123.


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 15, 2006)

What I'd really like is a house with a real kitchen where I can have all my toys again.  If I had that there's only one toy I'd really like - a Vitamix.  

But, since I'm more than likely going to be on the boat for a while - I'd love a HearthKit for my oven (but they don't make them for apartment sized ovens).  I just don't have room for anymore toys on the boat, and what's worse  is there's no room to use them!


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 15, 2006)

Pasta attachments for the KA mixer and a smoker.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2006)

a nap..lol.
Paul kept me up all night long.

Why is it that when I can't sleep, I go out on the couch and quietly watch tv or play on the computer 

but when he can't sleep,
he wants to talk or turn the light on and read for hours in bed?


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 15, 2006)

my girlfriend back from school...


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2006)

If I get more hours at work I want a maid!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seven S (Sep 15, 2006)

hattoris and mac knives!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 15, 2006)

I want an electric motor to retrofit my manual Atlas pasta maker.  I also want a hamburger bun pan that makes smaller sized buns than the one I have.  There are lots of other toys but there's not enough $$$$  or space for some of them.

Katie


----------



## Claire (Sep 18, 2006)

This is going to sound stupid, but I miss fresh pasta.  My husband used to make it, but the last couple of pasta makers we owned really mangled the pasta (poorly milled metal), and hubby would swear and yell so much that it was more aggravation than it was worth.  If I have to listen to him swearing and yelling, it really ruins the mood.  So .... my goal is to find a pasta maker that doesn't tear the pasta when we roll it, so I can have fresh pasta again.


----------



## laura_holmes (Nov 3, 2006)

I would love to get a new cappuccino machine. Those things are great!


----------



## Corey123 (Nov 3, 2006)

A bigger cutting board. One that is thick and made of wood.


~Corey123.


----------



## TexanFrench (Nov 3, 2006)

The white KitchenAid 5 quart Artisan mixer is on sale at Amazon today (Nov. 3, 2006) as a Friday special for $180--down from the usual price of $350.  Just in case anyone cares...


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 3, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> What I'd really like is a house with a real kitchen where I can have all my toys again. I just don't have room for anymore toys on the boat, and what's worse  is there's no room to use them!



My apartment kitchen is dismally small with very little room to store anything. Counter space is at a premium.  So I'm with you on this one; a bigger kitchen!  Then maybe I could get a KA stand mixer.

Fraidy


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 3, 2006)

does qualified waitstaff count?


----------



## TexanFrench (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm with you, Tatt! 

I'd like a nice kitchen remodel, because our 1960's era kitchen was not very efficiently designed.  DH put in a dishwasher and disposal, at least,


----------



## Corey123 (Nov 4, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> My apartment kitchen is dismally small with very little room to store anything. Counter space is at a premium. So I'm with you on this one; a bigger kitchen! Then maybe I could get a KA stand mixer.
> 
> Fraidy


 

I've had apartment kitchens big and small, and still kept my K'Aid K45SS Stand Mixer. It was not leaving me at all!! I've kept it through thick and thin.

I got a nice size eat-in kitchen, but no counter space. 

But I got a large wooden table in the corner across from the fridge and I use the tops of the portable dishwasher and the deep freezer for more workspace.

I own TWO K'Aid Stand Mixers now, but they are kept on a rack in the back room when not in use. The large heavy K'Aid Pearl Metallic Food Processor and the Electrolux Assistant Stand Mixer sit on the dishwasher as far back as possible without falling off, leaving me enough room for use of the cutting board. Those two machines weigh a ton!!

Two racks on the right just before the back room entrance, has an assortment of bowl sets, a large microwave, all spices, ice machine, rotisserie and the glass lids are kept on the bottom shelves.

Just before that, there's a rack on the left that stores and hangs all the Emerilware SS pots & pans, dishes and large baking / roasting pans.


----------



## LeisuresKitchen (Dec 4, 2006)

Oops sorry for starting a similar thread 


Aside from the stuff I already posted in the other one. I would LOVE a double deck convection oven, please, ty.


----------



## philso (Dec 11, 2006)

dishwasher, human


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 11, 2006)

LeisuresKitchen said:
			
		

> Oops sorry for starting a similar thread
> 
> 
> Aside from the stuff I already posted in the other one. I would LOVE a double deck convection oven, please, ty.


 


I'd LOVE to have that as well!! 

Only two things are stopping me; No room and two expensive!!!


----------



## college_cook (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd like to have a kitchenaid, a nice one.  With the pasta attachment.  I currently have only my right hand mixer; my right hand equipped with spatula, spoon, or whisk.

And as long as I'm wishing for things I won't get this holiday, I'd like to be done with school and have the ability to build or purchase a home, just a small one,  and make my dream kitchen.  A gas stove, would be such a blessing.  8 burners at 15,000 BTU, double ovens, new fridge and freezer, and some deep SS sinks.

As for things I'd like that I could possibly recieve, I think it would be a nice cutting board.  I don't really have a heavy duty one... all my plastic ones are warped.  I'd like to get one of those thick rounds of a tree trunk that they turn into boards.  That'd be about perfect for me.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 14, 2006)

I think I got everything now.


----------



## Harborwitch (Dec 14, 2006)

I got the pasta dies for the KA mixer.  Whoopee.  The cavatelli/gnocchi maker should be here today!  Giggle.  We found a rolling "island" for the galley.  It really makes a difference, there's a drawer, a two shelf cupboard and 2 open shelves (one with a basket).  It can roll into the middle of the boat while I'm working (and DH can use one of the open shelves as a "coffee table" for the remote and his drink).  At night we just roll it up against the counter and pull the futon out and go nighty.


----------



## Constance (Dec 14, 2006)

I thought this might be the year I could ask for one of those beautiful hand-painted Polish pottery bowls, but I guess not. 
After 20 years of use, our kitchen stools are worn out. They're solid wood with backs and swivel seats (bought'em at Walmart for $79 each), and I must say they have been great...but they have really been put to hard use. This is where we sit to work, eat, and party. 
So...my husband ordered new ones, and they are in, and will be delivered tomorrow. I will be so glad! I've been afraid I'd sit down and my stool would collapse with me. 

Speaking of which...DH also put a new toilet seat on yesterday. Now I don't have to worry about sliding into the tub, either.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 15, 2006)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> I'd LOVE to have that as well!!
> 
> Only two things are stopping me; No room and two expensive!!!


 

Oohh, yeah, same here, Corey!


----------



## pevaang (Feb 2, 2007)

Well I just my taxes and I am getting back a hair under 12k this year so I will be paying off some bills and giving my kitchen a face lift.

We live in a condo and have a fairly small kitchen so I plan on dressing it up more so for resale and making it more organized. Right now I am planning on replacing the coutner tops, sink, faucet, and flooring. I am DIY'er so I am trying to knock it out for around 1k, which I dont think will be too hard. My father-in-law is a store manager at Lowes so I can get almost everything with an employee discount which will help.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2007)

pevaang, if you're getting 12K back in taxes, you need to adjust your w2.

think about it. a 12k return is a grand a month, or roughly $230 bucks more *every week* in your paycheck.


----------



## pevaang (Feb 2, 2007)

you're right. I knew this years return was going to big after last years. Last year I owed a total 27k, my state taxes I paid (4750) are deductable this year.

In 06 I got married and had a kid, so that helped, its bumped down from the 28% tax to 15% which saved me a lot. I will be altering my W-4s from claiming 2 to probably 4 this year, i dont want to change it too much because I would have the huge state tax deduction like i did for 06.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 2, 2007)

one of these: cast iron pot belly stove 8kw Natural Heating
to go in my new shed, it`s an 8 foot x 10 foot wooden shed in the back yard, and will be ideal too keep the place warm when I`m away from the Lab and want to do experiments anyway 
 (or if the wife sends me to the "Dog house").


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 2, 2007)

One or two more accessories for the K'Aid Stand Mixers.

Maybe the Pasta Maker, Sassage Stuffer and Fruit / Veggie Strainer.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

My wish is for all of you to have everything you deserve....really!


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 2, 2007)

What I would like?  

That would be... harsher punishment for parole violators, Stan... And world peace!  
_Miss Congeniality_

HB is considering a stove top  Cameron Smoker.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 2, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> What I would like?
> 
> That would be... harsher punishment for parole violators, Stan... And world peace!
> _Miss Congeniality_
> ...



I vote for the Cameron's smoker.  We've had one for quite a few years and love it.  Actually, we have both the standard size and the "Little Smokey."  They both have their place.  As a matter of fact, I'm going to smoke a 7-pound Boston butt tomorrow to make barbecue for dinner Super Bowl Sunday.  Yum, double yum!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 3, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> My wish is for all of you to have everything you deserve....really!



um, that would probably not be good in my case.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> um, that would probably not be good in my case.


 

 Miss Mudbug..

According to my intelligence reports that would not be the case!!! 
Sometimes folks only have to hear the "crack" of the whip to be reminded what is what!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 3, 2007)

Well I still haven't gotten that juicer I've been keeping my eye out for but it'll come along.  Same goes for that big cutting board but I've changed my mind on that anyway because i don't really want to take up that much counter space with it.  Besides I bought this gorgeous handmade one that was made locally and I love it. 

I'd still love to get a few of the Calphalon Pans.  I'd had it one my Christmas wish list but removed it as I'd decided on something else......very common for me to change my list constantly.....drives DH crazy  .

So besides the pans I'd like to get some new bakeware as I've really started to get into that as of late.  Oh and a ramikin/blow torch combination from Bed Bath & Beyond. 

I'd wanted a hand pasta machine but lo and behold I was over at my SIL house the other day and out of the blue she asked if I wanted one that her sister had given her. Needless to say I was thrilled. 

And someday down the road once we get the upstairs remodeled and move the bedrooms up there I can convert the little bedroom off from the kitchen into the ultimate pantry.......that excites me to no end.


----------



## avalondeb (Feb 9, 2007)

STORAGE SPACE  - which I might actually be getting soon! 

- see above thread "Small Kitchen"


----------



## Katie H (Feb 9, 2007)

After making a dozen hamburger buns for Super Bowl Sunday, I've put a hotdog bun pan on my list.  I have both large and small hamburger bun pans, but no hotdog bun pan.  There's nothing to compare to homemade burger buns.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 10, 2007)

An electric grinder to replace the ill-fated K'Aid attachment that I'm sending back.


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 10, 2007)

I desparately need a new kitchen as well, MicheleMarie.  Mine is about 35 years old and totally dysfunctional.   However I'm afraid that I am stuck with the beast for awhile longer - although a new stove is definately in order this year!   I remain hopeful that this is my year to acquire a Le Creuset Dutch oven.  Never had one but have been coveting them for years now!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 10, 2007)

PytnPlace said:
			
		

> I remain hopeful that this is my year to acquire a Le Creuset Dutch oven.  Never had one but have been coveting them for years now!


You'll love the Le Creuset Dutch oven.  I bought one and then just HAD to have another, smaller, one.  They are never put away I use them so much.


----------



## avalondeb (Feb 10, 2007)

PytnPlace:

Have you tried Home Goods or TJ Maxx?  Sometimes they have LeCruiset dutch oven for incredible prices.  I also picked two up for 1/2 price at one of the semi-annual William Sonoma sales.  They were just sitting there on the "bargain table" begging me to take them home


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 10, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> After making a dozen hamburger buns for Super Bowl Sunday, I've put a hotdog bun pan on my list. I have both large and small hamburger bun pans, but no hotdog bun pan. There's nothing to compare to homemade burger buns.


 
What's a hotdog/hamburger pan?  I've never seen one.  It has crossed my mind that homemade buns would be delish.  I'm not big on baking tho.  Just not my favorite thing to mess with flour for some reason.  I don't have a big sweet tooth, although I love homemade bread!

And yes, Avalondeb I have seen Le Creuset at HomeGoods/TJMaxx.  Unfortunately they have not been the right size or they are a color that just won't work for me.  Not that I'm too picky about colors but I would like it to fit in with the colors I have going on already.  I did pick up a couple LeCreuset baking dishes at those stores and they are great.  Easy to clean etc.  I'll just have to check out those stores more frequently!!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 10, 2007)

PytnPlace said:
			
		

> What's a hotdog/hamburger pan?  I've never seen one.  It has crossed my mind that homemade buns would be delish.  I'm not big on baking tho.  Just not my favorite thing to mess with flour for some reason.  I don't have a big sweet tooth, although I love homemade bread!


I have the pan that makes the large buns and at Christmas received the one to make smaller buns.  Here's a link to where I get them:  http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/detail.jsp?select=C74&byCategory=C86&id=5185.

I use my bread machine to knead and do the first rise of the dough, then shape the dough and put into the pan for the final rise and baking.  Just too easy and yummy beyond belief.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't mean to go off topic but.......,

I'll *NEVER* buy anything else from TJMaxx ever again!! Stay away from there!
That also goes for Bob's Stores, Marshall's and Home Goods as well, which the co. TJX also owns.

My debit card got canceled by my bank because of the snafu that occured in their corporate office when hackers got into their computer system and stole personal info on peoples' credit / debit cards.

A class-action lawsuit has been filed against them for this. Too many people, myself included, are being seriously inconvenienced by this!!


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 10, 2007)

Katie,
I'm primarily blaming you for the new additions on my "must have wish list"!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 10, 2007)

PytnPlace said:
			
		

> Katie,
> I'm primarily blaming you for the new additions on my "must have wish list"!



Sowwy!

But toys are toys.


----------



## avalondeb (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Corey123, sorry about your debit card nightmare.  Same thing happened to me with my CC.  It WAS a nightmare!!  

But....  it's like an addiction for me, I HAVE to shop there!!  I have had other CCs cancelled for the same reason, hackers breaking into databases.  

I *do* understand how upset you are.  I still haven't fixed/straightened out all the mess because of their neglect of security!


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, and the part that seems so **** unfair to me is that when you you have a debit or credit card, you're practically treated like a king.

But if you try using a personal check, especially at a supermarket, you're treated like crap!! They now refuse to let you get any cash back with it, and I suspect that's because of TJX's scandel!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2007)

Talking about "off topic" but yet on my wish list today...Valentines Day.

For all of the broken hearts out "there" to be mended!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 14, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Talking about "off topic" but yet on my wish list today...Valentines Day.
> 
> For all of the broken hearts out "there" to be mended!



That's sweet, Uncle Bob.  You're a real "sweetheart" for saying it!


----------



## wysiwyg (May 20, 2007)

One recommendation on the Kitchen Aid mixer: 
If you are going to use in an area under a cabinet, get a Professional model instead the one in the picture (I think is called Artisan).
The Professional type has a mixing bowl that goes vertically up and down and a fixed mixing head. The Artisan type has a pivoting head that requires more space.


----------

